# how to paint chrome trim around grille



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

i just ordered some black bowties for my cruze and wanted to paint the chrome trim around the grille and the chrome strip on the trunk. ive tried plasti dip in the past but it would get chipped by bugs or get wax on it and look a mess. what is the proper way/materials needed to paint the chrome trim so bugs and wax wont mess up the look?


----------



## CRUZE20TD (May 8, 2014)

patiently waiting for someone to reply lol i pick up my cruze today and persoanlly would like to cover the chrome around grille, on trunk, and under windows. im an all black kind of guy


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Read a plasti dip thread, you can use it (removable) or do the same basic process with paints.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I removed the grill from the bumper, taped off the black honeycomb and then used paint on the chrome.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Did you sand the chrome or just paint over it, and what kind of paint is recommended for this?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I just painted over it. I used Spray Touch-up paint from the dealer, but any car body paint will work (for example, the chrome on the bowtie is Duplicolor perfect match car paint)

The reason Dip peels & chips, is it does not stick to chrome very well, and you need to use the Pre-Dip spray in cases like that.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

How do you take the grill off??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> How do you take the grill off??


Remove the bumper cover. There are 4 screws holding on the large grill piece & 2 holding the smaller one. Once the screws are removed, pop the tabs holding the grill out and then it just comes right off. I should have taken pictures. The bowtie is held on with double-sided tape


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Sweet deal. Do you know where to get a grille that'll fit the holden symbol?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> Sweet deal. Do you know where to get a grille that'll fit the holden symbol?


That would require changing out the entire bumper, if you want the Holden front. If you just want the Emblem, then just attach it to your current grill. But it will look strange with the bowtie being there.

The bowtie is not part of the grill, it is part of the bumper cover.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> That would require changing out the entire bumper, if you want the Holden front. If you just want the Emblem, then just attach it to your current grill. But it will look strange with the bowtie being there.
> 
> The bowtie is not part of the grill, it is part of the bumper cover.


I wasn't sure if it would come out so I could put the holden emblem in there. That sucks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> I wasn't sure if it would come out so I could put the holden emblem in there. That sucks


It will, but it sits inside a bowtie shaped depression, so it would look strange still.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah it'll look goofy 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I just painted mine this weekend when i did my headlights. Definately easier to do if the bumper cover is removed, i also seperated the chrome trim from the honey comb to paint. Its easy to do just have patience.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> I just painted mine this weekend when i did my headlights. Definately easier to do if the bumper cover is removed, i also seperated the chrome trim from the honey comb to paint. Its easy to do just have patience.


How did you rove the chrome piece from the honey comb grille?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

kboosted11cruz said:


> How did you rove the chrome piece from the honey comb grille?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I removed the front fascia, and unscrewed the honeycomb and chrome trim assembly from the bumper. From there its a few plastic tabs holding the trim to the honeycomb, just be careful, they ARE plastic.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> I removed the front fascia, and unscrewed the honeycomb and chrome trim assembly from the bumper. From there its a few plastic tabs holding the trim to the honeycomb, just be careful, they ARE plastic.


Have any pictures?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Stupid question...but the fascia is the bumper right?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> Stupid question...but the fascia is the bumper right?


No. The Fascia is the Bumper Cover.
The bumper is a metal bar behind the plastic cover.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> No. The Fascia is the Bumper Cover.
> The bumper is a metal bar behind the plastic cover.


I mean the bumper as in the part you see that usually holds the license plate


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> I mean the bumper as in the part you see that usually holds the license plate


So do I. That is the bumper cover, not the bumper


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> So do I. That is the bumper cover, not the bumper


Oh whatever dude lol. I call it the front bumper lol. So does everyone I know. The bumper you're talking about, I call a crash bar.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like that way that looks. Anyone try it without removing the bumper? Getting to hot on this side of town too be working on the car.


----------

